# uploading some dvds



## CMF175 (Jun 26, 2008)

i wanna upload some seens to youtube im using roxio easy cd and dvd burning but the import button is greyed out do i need diff software or am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 26, 2008)

I am fairly sure uploading sceens to youtube is illegal.


----------



## CMF175 (Jun 26, 2008)

there are thousands of them but the strange thing i could get on to play im gonna try another one i mean its all in one dvd writer and player


----------



## cohen (Jun 26, 2008)

What format is it??


----------



## CMF175 (Jun 26, 2008)

format usa i dont know what you mean


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 27, 2008)

He means the format type of the file. What is it avi, divx, or what?


----------



## cohen (Jun 27, 2008)

CMF175 said:


> format usa i dont know what you mean



Sorry, i obviously didn't explain it enough.



g25racer said:


> He means the format type of the file. What is it avi, divx, or what?



yes, that is what i mean, thanks.


----------



## CMF175 (Jun 27, 2008)

well i tried another and says i gotta my some for media player because of copyright but i can still see audio cds


----------



## cohen (Jun 27, 2008)

i'm confused now, i'll bail out on this one.


----------



## CMF175 (Jun 27, 2008)

it prompts to buy divx and the player


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 30, 2008)

What? When doing what?


----------



## Sir Travis D (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe it's blocked out because uploading copy written material to youtube if it's not yours is illegal?


----------



## CMF175 (Jun 30, 2008)

well there my dvds i see other that movie clips on there


----------



## CMF175 (Jul 7, 2008)

this must be spam im not clicking those links


----------



## rbxslvr (Jul 7, 2008)

CMF175 said:


> well there my dvds i see other that movie clips on there


They may be your DVDs, but the content belongs to some company (different companies depending on what DVD it is)... The physical viewable media _does_ belong to you.... but if you put it on youtube, you have then given it to people who do not own it for free... basically, it doesn't matter what you see on there... it's against the law.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jul 7, 2008)

zsq560   REPORTED!!


----------



## eccen (Jul 7, 2008)

ouch!


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jul 7, 2008)

You will need DVD ripping software. There are plenty to choose from but they usually cost money. Here is a guide for one in particular:
http://www.aoamedia.com/dvdclip-youtube.htm

You may have problems getting past the DVD encryption so you'll need to solve that one on your own (illegal).
I also believe it is illegal to post DVD scenes on youtube, despite there being thousands of them.


----------



## rbxslvr (Jul 7, 2008)

You can do everything here for free... it probably takes more effort than the commercial DVD ripping software... but it works.  I've done it again and again.

I'd suggest using DVD Decrypter (google it...) and AutoGK to rip the DVDs into AVI format.... what you do from there is up to you.

I use the two to put MY DVDs on MY iPod (so you know...)

I'm sure you can find an article online that you like... there are tons.... here is one:
http://elliottback.com/wp/archives/2005/12/26/how-to-rip-a-dvd-a-tutorial/

From there, you have to turn the AVI into MP4 for the iPod (or perhaps a different formatting for editing in your case).  VLC Media Player is really good for conversions in my opinion.  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Here is a conversion tutorial for VLC: http://tom.zickel.org/vlcmp4/

Oh, you can also create a batch file for converting... if you've ever dealt with batch files, it is a lot easier.  It is just one line....


```
"C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc" -vvv "VideoToConvertPath.avi" :sout="#transcode{width=640,canvas-height=480,vcodec=mp4v, vb=768, acodec=mp4a, ab=96, channels=2}:std{access=file, mux=mp4, url='ConvertedVideoFilePath.mp4'}" vlc:quit
```


----------



## mac550 (Sep 11, 2008)

cohen said:


> i'm confused now, i'll bail out on this one.



lol, nice


----------



## massahwahl (Sep 11, 2008)

Its illegal, just don't do it as you will likely not get any assistance here...


----------



## jasminecameron (Sep 13, 2008)

Step 1 :Open Convert Video/DVD,In the Movavi VideoSuite main window, choose 'Convert Video/DVD' to launch the application
Step 2:Add Video or DVD,From the program screen, open the movie or DVD you want to transfer.To add a DVD, click the DVD button.To add a video file, click the Video button
Step 3: Choose a YouTube-compatible format,Click the Advanced tab and from the Output format drop-down menu, choose AVI (DivX, Xvid, etc). From the Presets drop-down menu, choose 'MPEG4 xVid for YouTube'
Step 4:Click Convert To save converted files choose the Output folder. Press the Convert button. 
Step 5 Upload to YouTube™:To upload your video to YouTube™, follow the instructions on the YouTube™ site. Movavi VideoSuite guarantees that your video is now in a compatible format for uploading and sharing on YouTube™. 
---------------------
Jasmine

Guaranteed ROI


----------

